# False Wall



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to some SIMPLE instructions on how to build a false wall in a closet. Inside of the closet is unpainted drywall with strips (new manufactured home). I'm looking to conceal some of my LTS and am looking for something with a hidden latch etc. DH and I will be building this ourselves (of course) and we are mechanicly handicapped so I need something simple and straight forward. THanks in advance.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I did this to a room in our large 40X60 garage. I overlapped the drywall on the stationary walls so that the partially bare stud on the door frame met and formed a seam that you can't tell it's there. I use a magnet to hold it in place and put a radial arm saw in front of it just in case. It would be trickier if the drywall was finished but I never did tape it and left the whole interior unfinished. There are some google searches for hidden bookcases and you can buy hardware on amazon so that it slides. Just depends on how exposed it is to the eye and how much concealment you need. You'll need to pull the whole wall forward at least 18 inches so that you can have the door open to the inside.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

This site probably has the simplest design, but since the plywood "wall" is screwed in, access wouldn't be the easiest. Don't put anything in there that you'll want to access on a regular basis. 

How to Build a False Back in a Closet | eHow.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I added a wall to a small storage room and paneled it.

One whole sheet of paneling was hinged, and held in place with a magnetic latch.
Behind the wall was a 4 X 8 space


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a pdf called secret hiding places ....it's from here anyway and can be found on one of the threads.
.
http://www.uaff.us/SecretHidingPlaces.pdf


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I cut a 3x4 section out of the sheet rock in my closet exposing the wall boards. I used pieces of molding to make shelves then covered the hole with a piece of stained plywood with hidden hinges and a magnetic closure. I trimmed the entire thing with decorative molding then I put hooks on the board and I hang purses, accessories and scarves there. The shelves are not deep, but it's perfect for holding ammo, silver, copies of important papers, some small amounts of food and the basic contents of a bug out kit. I have the bag hanging on the board with all my purses. In an emergency I could grab the bag off the hook, pop the hidden door, load my bag and be off.

I also suggest the PDF Secret Hiding Places, it has some great ideas. I plan to make a larger hiding space soon by walling off one of my larger closets to make a walk in secret storage space.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Closet is considered a "walk in" by the manufacturer. LOL. more like an oddly shaped "lean in". 3x8 with door in the middle of one of the long sides. It's in the extra bedroom that DH and I share as a study/sewing room. I already use it for our LTS. I was considering building false walls into both sides to convert it to a standard square mobile home small closet. Due to its odd shape I think no one would consider the secret space being there. And then fill the visible storage space with some of my fabric and sewing notions as a "red herring". However, after reading, it may also work better to remove the door and molding and replace it with a heavy bookcase. Hmmmm...


----------

